#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Dynasty Worriers 9: A New Dynasty Begins!!

## Assassin

An Equestrian Racer developed by Omega Force released on February 13, 2018, for PC, PS4 and Xbox One. We impressed by decorating my house, bombarding the guys with magical sword attacks, napping to change the weather before a big fight but frequent texture blocking, frame crashes and hard boss defeats disappoint us. Completing missions will give you about 20 hours of play and you can also try different characters.


*Dynasty Worriers: Trailer*

----------

